# سؤال عن البلسم



## اذكار (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



*مرحبا اخواني بصراحة عندي مشكلة في البلسم ولا ادري كيف اعالجها وهي:-
انه عندما اعمل البلسم أريده ان ينعم الشعر ويجعله سرحا كــــــ الحرير إلا انه لايحصل ذلك فلا أدري ماهو السبب ؟

طريقتي في العمل كــــــ التالي :-

اضع {10} لتر ماء في إناء على النار.
وعندما يصل الماء الى درجة الغليان أضع نصف كيلو شمع بلسم على الماء المغلي وأُقلب حتى تمام الإنصهار .

وبعد الإنصهار أضع نصف كيلو ماء بلسم .
طبعا كل هذا مع التقليب المستمر وبعد فترة قليلة من اضافة ماء البلسم اضيف بقية المكوناة مثل العطر واللون حسب الطلب ثم اتركه في الهواء وبعد ان يبرد يتصلب ويجمد ويكون هلامي الشكل ذو منظر جميل وبراق يشبه الكريم الى هنا الوضع جيد جدا .

ولكن المشكلة هي انه عندما اغسل شعري بـــــ البلسم بعد الغسل لايكون شعري ناعما وسرحا فلا أدري ماهي المشكلة 

افيدونا يرحمكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله ورحم والديكم*

​


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (12 أبريل 2011)

من الممكن تقليل نسبه الشمع قليلا ولتكن 400 جرام بدلا من 500 جرام وبنفس الطريقه التى ذكرت ولكن بعد ذوبان ماء البلسم مع الشمع جيدا يجب انزال المخلوط ليبرد يوم او اكثر وسيلاحظ زيادة اللزوجه اكثر واكثر ثم عند التعبئه يضاف اللون والرائحه................
ملحوظه : من الممكن اضافه اى زيت من زيوت الشعر كزيت الزيتون او زيت المنك حسب الرغبه بكميه بسيطه


----------



## اذكار (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخوي محمد على الجواب بارك الله بك ووفقك الله


----------



## موكه (18 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم كنت عايزه اعرفايه هى ماده ماء البلسم وشمع البلسم وكل حاجه عنهم


----------



## العجمىى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

موكه قال:


> سلام عليكم كنت عايزه اعرفايه هى ماده ماء البلسم وشمع البلسم وكل حاجه عنهم



ماء البلسم هو داى كورت سائل يساعد على تجانس الشمع مع الماء وشمع البلسم هو معروف عند اى تاجر كيماويات صغير او كبير وكمان ممكن تعملى الدوانى على نفس الحال ولكن بنخفوا شوية


----------



## yoyodede (14 مارس 2012)

*محسنات للبلسم*

يمكن اضافة زيت الخروع والسمسم والزيتون وشمع العسل بنسب متساوية على البلسم بواقع 2% وستجدى شعرك كالحرير وعن تجربة شخصية


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 أبريل 2012)

شمع البلسم هو سيتيل الكحول وماء البلسم هو محلول ملحى رباعى امونيومى كاتيونى التاثير واضافة 500 جم شمع كافيه لتصنيع 30 كيلو بلسم وليس 10 ك ولذلك جرب تزيد كميه الماء ثلاث مرات


----------



## دعاء الكراون (5 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر حضرتك قولت ان 500جم من الشمع كافيين لعمل 30ك من البلسم مع العلم اني بعمل البلسم ب500جم شمع مع 500جم ماء بلسم ل7ك ماء وبيطلع معقول فالسؤال ازاي حضرتك بتقدر تطلع 30ك بلسم من 500جم شمع ؟ ارجو الافاده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 مارس 2013)

تركيبة البلسم هى 3% سيتايل الكحول واكس ونضع عليها بعد الانصهار فى الماء الساخن 4% ديهيكوارت a وهو مادة سطحية كاتيونيه محلول رباعى الامونيوم ثم يضاف عليها اللون والرائحة وللظبط يضاف فى حدود 500 جم سيتريك والمادة الحافظة 0.2% ونستخدم بونيدوكس l من هنكل التى اصبحت كوجنك الان
فبقسمة 3 كيلو شمع على 100 كيلو الى 120 كيلو ماء لاننا كنا نكمل البرميل فى العمل اليدوى الى 120 ك
يكون تقريبا كيلو الشمع يصنع من 30 الى 40 كيلو بلسم الخلاف هنا هو كيلو شمع وليس نصف كيلو لكل 30 كيلو لكن ليس لكل7 كيلو ابدا طبعا سيكون جيد لكنه غالى الثمن وعلى فكرة بطريقتك دى تبقى حصلتى على عجينه سوفتى جيده
اعذرونى يمكن اخطات فى الحساب فقط جل من لا يسهو


----------



## دعاء الكراون (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا سيد عبد القادر دايما بستفيد من خبراتك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (5 مارس 2013)

ممكن استاذ عبد القادر تقولي ماهو بونيدوكس وهل حضرتك تقصد البروندكس​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 مارس 2013)

عفوا برونيدوكس lمادة حافظة عندى بس بعض الاحرف فيها مشكلة


----------



## دعاء الكراون (6 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر اشكرك جزيلا بس لو ممكن اعرف هل في فرق بين شمع البلسم الحبيبات و القشور


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 مارس 2013)

المهم تركيبه العلمى ان يكون cetyl alcohol waxالشكل ده بيكون حسب ماكينة التشكيل النهائى فى كل شركة بمعنى اننا ممكن نصبه قطع ونبشرة وايضا سيكون له نفس الخصائص


----------



## دعاء الكراون (6 مارس 2013)

انهارده استاذ عبد القادر عملت بلسم بنصف كيلو شمع بلسم ونصف كيلو ماء بلسم مع 15ك ماء وطلع البلسم خفيف جدا ده عيب ايه مع العلم اني بشتغل يدوي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 مارس 2013)

والله لو الشمع مظبوط وده مافيهوش خلاف يبقى اللى فاضل ماء البلسم ممكن يكون تركيزه ضعيف اى مغشوش وفى الحالة دى ممكن نلاقى تكتلات شمعية فى البلسم ولاجل هذا بنضع طبيعى نسبة ماء البلسم اكتر من الشمع


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (9 مارس 2013)

عندنا في حلب تربة تدعى (بيلون) تنقع بالماء ونغلي الماء ونضيف له الشمع وماء البلسم 
فيعطي الشعر نعومة


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مارس 2013)

بيلون دي شكلها ايه يعني مثل صلبه ولا سائله ولونها ايه واسمها في مصر ايه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mhdyzone (30 مايو 2013)

لو سمحت يا سيد عبد القادر انا عملت قبل كده البلسم وكان تحفه وبينعم الشعر جدا وعملته بعد كده وطلع مظبوط فى الشكل بس تأثيره ردىء جدا..فاستنتجت ان الاختلاف فى نوعية الشمع ...هل الكلام ده صحيح ولا فى تفسير تانى


----------

